# Steroids increase Protein Synthesis, but by how much?



## Jawey (Jul 19, 2012)

Sup guys, I have alot of theories/ideas I keep wanting to discuss, but I obviously dont want to post all of them in one day so I'll try to spread them out over the next few weeks or so. 

So, how much is Protein Synthesis actually upped during a cycle of steroids? Obviously the more test you take in the higher it will be right? What is the cap on how much can be synthesized in one given period? If someone was eating for example 450g of protein a day, depending on what anabolics he's taking in, How much of this would be put torwards pure hypertrophy? Would BCAA Supps be beneficial at all while trying to get as much amino's in for muscle building even if your protein intake is already so high?
Let's get a discussion going here.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

I will wait to see if one if the other guys has a study on this but I would think that synthesis goes up for sure! How much, who knows? Varies per person I am sure. 

Here is what I do know... i just had a test showing very low T levels and my pro ties was NOT all being synthesized because the blood urea nitrogen levels were higher. I will see how that changes as my therapy increases my T-Levels and let everyone know if there is anything significant.

Test or no test... cycle or no cycle I use both BCAA's and glutamine supplements to aid in the muscle building. I take them at fairly regular increments throughout the day and if I am "religious" about it I have seen some very quality gains (similar to a light AAS cycle" from taking a frequent dose of Creatine, BCAA, Glutamine & Protein. I would take the amines every few hours or so... making sure that my saturation levels were high so that my body could "use it when it needed it" again... saw great results and was completely free of any PCT/SERMS/AAS at the time.

Anyway... would be interesting to see if there is a study with these effects to know how the uptake levels would change.


----------



## Jawey (Jul 19, 2012)

Interesting, I've always thought you basically had a 'cap' of protein synthesis and that if you hit that through normal protein then BCAA supps are not needed, But hey I could be completely wrong, I'm hoping some vets get in here and post some studies too.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Jawey said:


> Interesting, I've always thought you basically had a 'cap' of protein synthesis and that if you hit that through normal protein then BCAA supps are not needed, But hey I could be completely wrong, I'm hoping some vets get in here and post some studies too.



IDK im not a doc so its possible there is a cap but that doesn't rule out fluctuation. I like to make sure I have enough of what I need to build... anything else extra should/will somehow find its way out of the body.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2012)

i was always under the impression that your nitrogen levels go up (n2) and you "use" more of the pro you take in.  so if you are eating 450g, and really only 250g is going to work for you while on cycle it would be like 300-350g really working.  

someone step in if im wrong.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i was always under the impression that your nitrogen levels go up (n2) and you "use" more of the pro you take in.  so if you are eating 450g, and really only 250g is going to work for you while on cycle it would be like 300-350g really working.
> 
> someone step in if im wrong.




Well i know the pro gets converted into nitrogen and then from there it is either used, passed in urine (when filtered via kidneys) or your kidneys are filtering so much of it (meaning the unused stuff) that some passes through the sieve and stays in your blood when they test it. Therefor the higher levels in blood indirectly mean it wasn't all being used. Again - I'm no MD and would like to know more about this if I can find out.


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Of course protein synthesis goes up, and stays up as long as you keep AAS dosed properly.  However, protein turnover also goes up, meaning faster degradation of muscle, which is why we often tend to hit equilibrium....plateaus.  The trick is to keep synthesis above degradation to avoid plateaus and keep increasing body mass.  After a few years, most of us achieve a new set point of muscle mass, so effectively, protein synthesis does not go above degradation....hence we stay the same size (but much bigger than without AAS).


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2012)

Moppy1 said:


> Of course protein synthesis goes up, and stays up as long as you keep AAS dosed properly.  However, protein turnover also goes up, meaning faster degradation of muscle, which is why we often tend to hit equilibrium....plateaus.  The trick is to keep synthesis above degradation to avoid plateaus and keep increasing body mass.  After a few years, most of us achieve a new set point of muscle mass, so effectively, protein synthesis does not go above degradation....hence we stay the same size (but much bigger than without AAS).



so you do this by upping the dose & adding more compounds to each cycle....??

it would make sense, most younger guys or semi newbs using 500mg a wk of T, older guys, with lots of AAS exp 1.5-2gs a wk....


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> so you do this by upping the dose & adding more compounds to each cycle....??
> 
> it would make sense, most younger guys or semi newbs using 500mg a wk of T, older guys, with lots of AAS exp 1.5-2gs a wk....



Higher dosages and more compounds will give added protein synthesis and push the equilibrium even further over proteins turnover, but its a game of diminishing returns at higher and higher levels.  You can only get so big, and the bigger you are, the greater the chemical means for maintaining it.


----------



## justin h (Jul 20, 2012)

Gear increases it x2 or better....compared to your natural synthesis...just read this the other day


----------

